# A sticky mess



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 28, 2008)

Take the Wii Hacking forum for example,

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=108

90% of those stickies are ancient.  Get SSBB(j) to work on all modchips?  Cyclowiz vs Wiinja?  man oh man, we need a cleanup.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 28, 2008)

I'll do it (I think I can, otherwise another mod should do it) but I don't really follow the Wii scene much and don't really know what's up to date and what's not.

Please could you list the ones you think should be un-pinned?

Thanks


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 29, 2008)

These would be a good start.  Still a lot of stickies though.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74393

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=43664

One site that handles stickies well is somethingawful - they usually just have one sticky, and within that sticky thread they link to all the important threads in the forum.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 4, 2008)

I just have to say that I had a serious misconception about this topic's title.


----------



## fischju (Jun 4, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I just have to say that I had a serious misconception about this topic's title.


----------

